# What plow to get for a kubota rtv 900?



## bobcatnstl

So this is my first time posting, I have been a long time follower of the forum and I am an active member on lawnsite. So this year we purchased a kubota rtv and I am looking to use it to do some light snow removal this winter now I know you get what you pay for when it comes to plows but i cant justify the price of the boss and blizzard plows even tho I really want a boss super v for it I just can shell out that kind of money right now especially since we could have a winter like last year and get one storm. So I have been looking at the eagle plows and the other winch operated utv plows and Just wanted to get some opinions on what you guys think would be best for my rtv. It will mainly be used for personal but I do have some small lots that I will be plowing with it. Here is a pic of the rtv it is a 2007 worksite model.


----------



## madvetos

BUMP I am also interested in this answer. Doesn't seem like much made for this popular utv. of course I mean in the lower price area.


----------



## Antlerart06

if you have the cash buy the boss utv Vplow


----------



## trustyrusty

Search utv plows on youtube.


----------



## IC-Smoke

BOSS!

http://www.bossplow.com/utv-plows


----------



## Team_Arctic

the boss v is a sweet set up... but it is fairly costly vs conventional atv plow


----------



## Team_Arctic

this is not mine.. I dont have a picture of it but i have the same set up


----------



## madvetos

guys the idea here is not to spend 3 or 4 thousand on a plow


----------



## Antlerart06

madvetos;1523453 said:


> guys the idea here is not to spend 3 or 4 thousand on a plow


Think boss sell a UTV straight plow for half what the V plow cost

Meyers has a UTV straight plow

Get on Ebay check them out


----------



## IC-Smoke

I dont think a ATV plow would hold up to the abuse a RTV could dish out I could be wrong though... 

Maybe find a old 6' plow off craigslist, ebay, etc and mount that up?


----------



## [email protected]

I agree, with the hyd transmission on the RTV, you will tear up a cheap plow pretty easy. You get what you pay for, the Boss utv plow will hold up...A LONG TIME....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Don't do it up right if your not gonna wash it....

I agree with most...the upfront cost of the blade will more than pay for itself in application, speed, and resale.


----------



## Red_Rattler

What are you planing to plow with it?


----------



## ScubaSteve728

meyer lot pro? if there is a dealer near you it would be a good idea to try.
go to a Atv store and ask the service manager im sure they will have very good valuable answers


----------



## IC-Smoke

My Kubota dealer photos:


----------

